# Czech Koruna & Prague



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

Does anyone has any idea from where I can get some Czech Koruna's. Visting Austria and Czechia this month end and have plenty of Euros but unable to find an exchange house in Dubai with some Korunas.

Any idea on the pass system in Prague metros are welcome.

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Use the ATM on arrival at Prague airport (or train station). That's what I always do. I never buy currency in advance as I load up at the first ATM I see. 

Prague is a compact city and most of what you want to see is within walking distance (if you are fit). You may not need to use the metro or bus or tram as often as you might think.

The metro and bus system is based on buying a ticket in advance and validating it at a little yellow box before you board (the bus) or go down into the metro (metro). Tickets for metro can be bought at vending machines in the station or a food/newspaper kiosk. A single ticket is very cheap and the vending machine have English options.

You can buy full day or three-day passes but a three pass was the equivalent of 12 or so individual tickets and I never used the metro/tram that often. A full day pass worked out to four tickets. If your hotel is in the centre and within walking distance of most places it's probably not worth getting the pass. If you're removed from the centre and will rely on the metro or tram to go to places, the pass may be worth it.


----------



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)

TallyHo is correct. Also, your Euros will be accepted pretty much everywhere (but you will get change in Korona).


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Echoing TallyHo - I used the ATM extensively. A lot of money changers in Prague (from what I recall), but I never bothered with them. 
Also, while I was there for 3 or 4 days, we walked almost everywhere. Ended up buying just a 24 hour pass, and that too I don't think paid for itself. Validate it before you begin the journey.


----------



## Reddiva (Feb 24, 2016)

Never change it here as the exchange rate will be lower
Always change in the country you are going too
We had to do the same for Bulgaria they changed the Euros into Lev


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

Thank you for your suggestions everyone.

Is the same is applicable for Vienna.... no 24hrs or 48hrs pass and is the Vienna Card worth it ?


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

The Vienna card and Travelpass are separate but can be combined. If you want to see a lot, the Vienna card can be worth it as it'll cover the cost of seeing all the main sights and palaces, plus you get to skip the queues and go straight in. I don't know how much of a problem queues are in Vienna but in Paris the Paris pass is worth it for the quick access alone.

Vienna, like Prague, is a compact city so whether the travel pass is worth it depends on how much you intend to take the public transportation. Schonbrunn, the gardens and Vienna Woods are the main tourist attractions that will require taking the metro or tram. If your hotel is outside the Inner Stadt you may want to have the pass to take the metro to/from the centre. If you're based in the Inner Stadt, you probably won't take public transportation often except out to Schonbrunn. I don't believe the airport transfer is included with the travel pass, but confirm this beforehand.



Sunder said:


> Thank you for your suggestions everyone.
> 
> Is the same is applicable for Vienna.... no 24hrs or 48hrs pass and is the Vienna Card worth it ?


----------

